# Lp Gas Y Splitter For Outdoor Kitchen & Grill



## BluegrassRV

We got our outdoor grill bracket installed near the outdoor kitchen and the LP gas hookup under the TT. Now Im trying to figure out how my wife and I can cook on the grill AND use the outdoor kitchen cooktop at the same time. Does anyone know if there is an LP Gas Y Splitter where i can plug in both grill and stovetop hoses in... then plug that into the female LP input under the TT?

If there are safety issues to consider or anyone has tried this and experienced low pressure due to the split, please advise.

If this is do-able, please recommend where i can get one of these splitters! Thank you!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Hi,

I made my own using LP quick disconnect hardware and a T fitting. You need to be careful when purchasing the LP quick disconnect hardware. The stuff you can get at your local hardware store looks the same as the RV hardware, but it is not. The dimensions are just a little bit different. They will not work with the trailer. You need to get the hardware from an RV supplier. You can get a T fitting from a local hardware store.

Here  is a link from a similar mod I did a couple years ago.

DAN


----------



## BluegrassRV

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hi,
> 
> I made my own using LP quick disconnect hardware and a T fitting. You need to be careful when purchasing the LP quick disconnect hardware. The stuff you can get at your local hardware store looks the same as the RV hardware, but it is not. The dimensions are just a little bit different. They will not work with the trailer. You need to get the hardware from an RV supplier. You can get a T fitting from a local hardware store.
> 
> Here  is a link from a similar mod I did a couple years ago.
> 
> DAN


Thanks Dan... but assuming i can get the Quick Connect Tee, is the lp pressure high enough to supply enough gas to use the grill and the stove tops simultaneously without sacrificing the ability to increase the flow/temperature?


----------



## KTMRacer

BluegrassRV said:


> Hi,
> 
> I made my own using LP quick disconnect hardware and a T fitting. You need to be careful when purchasing the LP quick disconnect hardware. The stuff you can get at your local hardware store looks the same as the RV hardware, but it is not. The dimensions are just a little bit different. They will not work with the trailer. You need to get the hardware from an RV supplier. You can get a T fitting from a local hardware store.
> 
> Here  is a link from a similar mod I did a couple years ago.
> 
> DAN


Thanks Dan... but assuming i can get the Quick Connect Tee, is the lp pressure high enough to supply enough gas to use the grill and the stove tops simultaneously without sacrificing the ability to increase the flow/temperature?
[/quote]

to answer your last question, in my case yes. I can run a 70,000BTU propane firepit, the trailer furnace, trailer oven or outdoor stovetop all at the same time off the same propane main line.

Now for the "mod" I dropped the iron gas pipe, cut the pipe and rethreaded so I could have TWO LP quick connects near the outdoor stove, one for the stove, one for the firepit, and also cut the mainline and added a LP stub and quick connect near the baggage compartment for a LP quick connect for the outdoor BBQ that runs of the LP line.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

BluegrassRV said:


> Hi,
> 
> I made my own using LP quick disconnect hardware and a T fitting. You need to be careful when purchasing the LP quick disconnect hardware. The stuff you can get at your local hardware store looks the same as the RV hardware, but it is not. The dimensions are just a little bit different. They will not work with the trailer. You need to get the hardware from an RV supplier. You can get a T fitting from a local hardware store.
> 
> Here  is a link from a similar mod I did a couple years ago.
> 
> DAN


Thanks Dan... but assuming i can get the Quick Connect Tee, is the lp pressure high enough to supply enough gas to use the grill and the stove tops simultaneously without sacrificing the ability to increase the flow/temperature?
[/quote]

We run a Weber grill, a two burner stove, and the Outback stove at the same time with no problems. We actually use the on/off valve on the fittings to throttle the amount of gas to the grill and stove to reduce the heat. I do not think you will have any problems with the amount of gas delivered to your gear.

DAN


----------



## BluegrassRV

Dan, would you consider either contracting to make me a quickconnect propane tee, or provide us with the exact materials we would need to buy to make one ourselves? I know others are out there looking for this same solution that you have engineered. I am handy enough to do the connections with tape, etc... but i wouldnt know how to start to find the right materials, sizes, pressure ratings, etc. Thank you so much! Kevin


----------



## Bill & Kate

My solution isn't quite as elegant as described above, but it works fine with plenty of gas to run the outside stove and the RVQ at the same time. I bought one of these extension hoses from Amazon:

Camco Hose

Unlike the picture, the hose comes with a valved quick disconnect similar to what is already on the trailer. I then got a 3/8 x 3/8 x 3/8 brass tee and two 3/8 close nipples at the local hardware store. I already had some yellow teflon tape for the threads (has to be gas rated tape or dope). All I had to do was:

*take the quick disconnect off the end of the new hose
*thread the tee onto the end of the new hose
*use one of the nipples to fasten the quick disconnect and valve from the new hose to the side of the tee
*remove the barb fitting from the RVQ hose and connect the hose to the tee

See pictures. Not too fancy, but works great.


----------



## BluegrassRV

Bill, your solution seems do able for a man of my skills and understanding of the materials. Im going to give it a shot! Ill let you all know how it goes. Thank you


----------



## TwoElkhounds

BluegrassRV said:


> Dan, would you consider either contracting to make me a quickconnect propane tee, or provide us with the exact materials we would need to buy to make one ourselves? I know others are out there looking for this same solution that you have engineered. I am handy enough to do the connections with tape, etc... but i wouldnt know how to start to find the right materials, sizes, pressure ratings, etc. Thank you so much! Kevin


It is actually not too hard at all. The LP system where you are making the connections are low pressure, so you do not need to worry about pressure ratings and such.

Basically, you take one these of and two of these and connect them to a brass T fitting that you can find at your local hardware store. Use teflon tape on the threads to prevent leaks. If you prefer, you can use a LP hose and put the T fitting on one end. Again, you need to get fittings and hoses that are for RV's, the fittings in the hardware store will not work. Below are pictures of the T's I made.


----------



## BluegrassRV

I like the LP hose with a Tee on the end, that will give me some more distance if we need to move the grill.... so here is what i think i have....

Ill buy another Camco Hose With Quick Connect and then a Quick Connect Kit. I can remove the quick connect ball valve from the end of the Camco Hose With Quick Connect. Then i go to the hardware store and buy the Tee and put it into the end of the Camco Hose. On the other 2 ends of the Tee, i add the quick connect ball valve from the Camco Hose i just took apart... and on the other end of the Tee, i add the quick connect ball valve from the Quick Connect Kit. (The male plug is left over as a spare part).

Do you think that would work? Thanks!


----------



## Bill & Kate

BluegrassRV said:


> I like the LP hose with a Tee on the end, that will give me some more distance if we need to move the grill.... so here is what i think i have....
> 
> Ill buy another Camco Hose With Quick Connect and then a Quick Connect Kit. I can remove the quick connect ball valve from the end of the Camco Hose With Quick Connect. Then i go to the hardware store and buy the Tee and put it into the end of the Camco Hose. On the other 2 ends of the Tee, i add the quick connect ball valve from the Camco Hose i just took apart... and on the other end of the Tee, i add the quick connect ball valve from the Quick Connect Kit. (The male plug is left over as a spare part).
> 
> Do you think that would work? Thanks!


That will work. That is essentially what I did, but did not bother to buy the quick connect kit - just removed the barb connector from the RVQ hose and threaded directly into the tee. I figured it does not have to disconnect at the tee because if I am using the RVQ I need the extra hose anyhow.


----------



## BluegrassRV

Ah yes, you're correct, i wont necessarily need the additional quick connect kit. Ill let you know how it goes. Thanks!


----------



## BluegrassRV

Great news folks, the project is done (see photo link below)! Hardware store recommended i use paste on the fittings instead of the tape. The Quickconnects are factory from Camco and the 1/4" Tee as well as the 1/4" Male/Male connectors are from the hardware store. All in all cost about $52 to complete this project and 12 days. Big Thank yous to TwoElkhounds, Bill & Kate and KTMRacer for your input. All of your advice went to good use.

Now i just need to go test it out on the cooking devices.

Here is a photo of my completed gas line


----------



## sonomaguy

Looks almost the same as mine but I needed to run one line forward and the other backward. It works great.


----------



## BluegrassRV

All, we used the custom gas splitter on our last trip... and we didnt even blow ourselves up. Worked perfectly and will use it for years God willing. Thanks again for all the advice yall! Kevin


----------

